# My 20g planted livebearer tank



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

My 20g planted livebearer tank 3 months old.


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Very cool. Green plants on red gravel look fantastic. And that rock pile, which look like snake eggs, in the front right looks neat, too!



coyote said:


> My 20g planted livebearer tank 3 months old.


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank you. I tried to have places for fries.


----------

